# I got a new friend



## 1894 (Jul 12, 2008)

Gat a PM this am from :

06:18 AM pascal50 

 Seems they want to use my bank acct to store 10 million$$$ 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Think I should go ahead and order that new smoker right away


----------



## richtee (Jul 12, 2008)

I'd get the Lang. Matter of fact..just tell Pascal to deliver it himself!


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 13, 2008)

I see they are still listed in the members list. Did you forward that PM to the admin???


----------



## 1894 (Jul 13, 2008)

Thought the thread would cover it , did pm about my tripple post to get it written 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I'll try a Ron again , unless I was the only one to get the PM , then I'm tellin pascal where to deliver the new Lang ( as a good faith gesture , of course 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  )


----------



## ron50 (Jul 13, 2008)

I sent you a PM.


----------

